# Hello I'm new



## nicola1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here and currently mouse-less! I have never kept mice before but I am looking into getting a pair or small group. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I have gerbils, hamsters, chinchillas, guinea pigs and rabbits! So my life is already taken over by animals :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hey there. girls are very sociably and will live quite happily in groups. they are probs best to start u off


----------



## nicola1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fancy Mice Wales said:


> hey there. girls are very sociably and will live quite happily in groups. they are probs best to start u off


Thanks very much, I had heard this so I've asked for girls  I'm still deliberating over whether to get a barred cage or a tank!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome!

Cage type is all down to personal preference really. Barred cages can be more difficult to clean, can be more expensive (than a home made tank), and I find they make a racket in there!  You might also find it hard to find a decent sized cage that has a small enough bar spacing (6mm or less is ideal). However they are well ventilated and provide a good opportunity for mice to climb around, and it's easy to add levels and other enrichment. Glass tanks can be expensive, heavy, difficult to clean (if they have levels glued in), dangerous if dropped or chipped, but you can see all your mice in there, they're easy to disinfect and wipe clean if there's no extra levels, and I think they look quite nice. Home made plastic tanks can also be poorly ventilated if you don't add enough mesh for airflow, can be fiddly and difficult to make if you're not good at DIY, but are cheap, easy to clean, can be any shape or size you want...there's a lot to choose from!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

I have one 6 ft long community tank for all my girls. they all live very happily together.  Where are you from then nicola??


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there, I have both barred, tanks, even a vivarium i've converted so like hyshqa said its your preference  defiantly get girls though. Once you got a few you might not be able to stop :lol:


----------

